# magnacharger?



## sampsonite (Sep 16, 2008)

alrite i just got a 2005 gto and for the moment it is stock. Im thinkin of the future and i think i would like to install a maggie 112. I do sum highway driving on the weekends. i was wondering how well my engine would hold up with this and what all upgrades i should put on before the maggie to make it work right if any. in the meantime since i dont have the money for this im going to put an exhaust on, so what exhaust will work best for a maggie. and i may also put a new manafold throttle boddy and cai which i know obviously wont work for the maggie but just i little extra hp for now. opinions?


----------



## B-ville Goat (Oct 5, 2008)

Most all of the exhaust out there is fine for a maggie, the biggest bang for the buck to go along with it would be long tube headers with mids, but they are $$$. Kooks, ARH(American Racing Headers), and Stainless works are the most popular brands, and they all work well. Other than that, the maggie should be just fine. Your mod list after that should include $$ for a clutch and stronger axles. Your car will be fine on the highway, when cruising the blower won't be making any boost anyway, so it will cruise like normal with no extra wear.


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Also you should get a heavier tensioner from ECS. I may be wrong, but I think the 112 is out of production, so you are looking at a 122. I still have the stock axles and an LS7 clutch should be your choice. Highway driving will not be affected at all. I actually got an additional 1 mph. You will also want to have it dyno tuned. The stock magnason tune is very conservative.


----------



## mr.gto (Jul 2, 2008)

SANDU002 said:


> Also you should get a heavier tensioner from ECS. I may be wrong, but I think the 112 is out of production, so you are looking at a 122. I still have the stock axles and an LS7 clutch should be your choice. Highway driving will not be affected at all. I actually got an additional 1 mph. You will also want to have it dyno tuned. The stock magnason tune is very conservative.


112 is being phased out..... you can get the complete 112 kit right now from mag for 5000 shipped. I just did that. Great deal they had it on their ebay store for a while they have 4 left


----------



## tom's2005gto (Jul 5, 2007)

^^^ buy my 122... soon! I will be upgrading to the tvs2300. I have a polished, overdriven with 60lb injectors making 11.2lbs. On my 402 I am making 625rwhp and 630 torque.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

tom's2005gto said:


> ^^^ buy my 122... soon! I will be upgrading to the tvs2300. I have a polished, overdriven with 60lb injectors making 11.2lbs. On my 402 I am making 625rwhp and 630 torque.


I'll be looking foward to that Tom. I seen videos of your car on Youtube, you got a beast on your hands.


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

I have 72k miles on my GTO.

60k with the Maggie 112.

Couldn't been happier.

All the fun, non of the grief.

And use the Goodyear Gatorbacks. 60k miles and no slippage.


----------



## HPH2006GTO (Sep 13, 2009)

What is the web site to order a maggie?


----------

